# New to Predator Talk and coyote hunting



## James1661 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am very new to coyote hunting; I have only shot a couple mutts while archery hunting here in Central IL.

I am looking for any advice as most newbie's are, I just purchased a Ruger 243 and I am now shopping for a good scope. I am leaning towards the Hawke Sport Optics, Nite-Eye Digital 6-24*50 SR12. I have the Wicked Light for night hunting.

What I really need is some good advice on calling. I really don't have an extra $400.00 to spend on a Foxpro.

I have been hunting from a couple deer stands where I have seen many coyotes so I am hoping to get this 243 dialed in and put some mutts on the ground.

Thanks again Shoot straight and Live the hunt.

www.livethehunt.net


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site, if you are looking for a cheap e-caller I suggest the ICOTEC gc300. ebay has them as well as other online stores less than $80. I also have affordable custom hand calls if you are in need of any.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum James1661.

I make hand calls too !


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site....I don't make calls but plenty of good call makers here.....good luck


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT

i have a couple of calls from Prairiewolf,and they are awesome sounding and very nice looking and well crafted


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Like others have said there's a lot of great callmakers on the site. Hand calls are a great way to start. Keep it simple, if you get an e-caller you'll probably find yourself going back to the hand calls quite often.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Get yourself a couple of hand calls, howler and distress, and practice, practice, practice. The Fox Pro Wildfire is only $200.00 and it has Foxbang in it. I use that and my hand call (need lots more practice) to sound like more than one yote invading the territory. Worked the first time I tried it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: plenty of good advice already.


----------

